# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار الجمعة 3  نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابرزعناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الجمعة 3 نوفمبر 2017

#الصدي
مجلس المريخ ينفي وجود أزمة مالية ويسلم اللاعبين حافز الفوز علي التريعة.
المريخ يواجه الزومة مساء اليوم بملعبة إستعداداً لثنائي نيالا.
خالد احمد المصطفي : التش يستحق كل الضجة المثارة حوله

#الزعيم
مشطوب المريخ مدرباً للهلال. غضب علي الكاردينال بسبب الغربال.
المريخ يواجه الزومة ودياً .ينازل الأهلي شندي في كأس السودان بإستاد الخرطوم. وتكريم أنيق للمهندس.
المريخ يتدرب بقوة إستعداداً لرحلة نيالا . الأزرق يعرض مليار للاعب شباب الزعيم.

#الزاوية
المريخ يفتح ملف ثنائي نيالا ويستعين بالزومة.
صحيفة فرنسية تكشف فصول الحرب بين نيمار و إيمري.
إدارة ريال مدريد ساخطة علي كرستيانو رونالدو.
برمجة مباريات كأس السودان . وشباب الأحمر يرودون أسد البراري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  المريخ يواجه الزومة مساء اليوم بملعبه   

 



 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
يؤدي المريخ مساء اليوم مباراة إعدادية امام الزومة وذلك ضمن برنامجه  الاعدادي لمبارياته في بطولة الدوري الممتاز امام الوادي ومريخ نيالا  وسيشرك الجهاز الفني اللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا مع الفريق في مبارياته  الاخيرة بغرض الوقوف على مستوى اللاعبين قبل سفر الفريق الى نيالا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  كفرووتر تكشف اخطر الاسرار ..المريخ يطلب حسين ومحمد المعتصم والتاج ودراج 

 



 كفرووتر / خاص  وحصري/ 
استطاعت كفرووتر ان تكسر حاجز السرية المضروب على تسجيلات المريخ وتفيد  المتابعات ان الاحمر طلب رسميا كل من التاج ودراج ومحمد المعتصم من الاهلي  عطبرة ونجمه السابق اللاعب الحالي للشرطة القضارف حسين محمد لتسجيلهم في  الفترة المقبلة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللجنة المنظمة توقف التنين بهاء الدين وتبرمج كاس السودان
المريخ والاهلي شندي والهلال وهلال الابيض بالخرطوم

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
عقدت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إجتماعا مهما برئاسة نائب رئيس الإتحاد رئيس اللجنة المهندس الفاتح احمد باني وبحضور جميع أعضائها بعد تشكيلها الجديد من قبل مجلس الإدارة في إجتماعه الدوري الاول وفقا للنظام الاساسي الجديد ونظرت في العديد من الاجندة المدرجة في جدول الاعمال وبعد مداولات مطولة ونقاش مستفيض اصدرت اللجنة القرارات التالية :
اولا : نظرت في تقرير حكم ومراقب مباراة الميرغني كسلا وود هاشم سنار التي أقيمت بتأريخ 27/10/2017م ضمن مباريات المرحلة الآخيرة لمنافسة الدوري العام وقررت إيقاف نشاط اللاعب بهاء الدين محمد عبد الله حارس مرمي نادي ود هاشم سنار عن مزاولة نشاطه مع ناديه وإحالته للجنة الإنضباط لإستدعائه ومساءلته عما بدر منه من سلوك في المباراة وفقا لنص المادة (ظ¨ظ¥) (ح) من القواعد العامة.
ثانيا : راجعت اللجنة متبقي مباريات الدورة الثانية لبطولة الدوري الممتاز لموسم 2017م وقررت تعديل مباريات الاسابيع من الخامس عشر وحتي الإسبوع الثامن عشر.
ثالثا : قررت اللجنة برمجة مباريات دور الاربعة لمنافسة كاس السودان لتكون علي النحو التالي:
28/11/2017م المريخ الخرطوم والأهلي شندي بإستاد الخرطوم.
28/11/2017م الهلال الخرطوم والهلال الأبيض بإستاد الهلال.
علي ان تلعب المباراة النهائية يوم الثلاثين من نوفمبر 2017م بإستاد الخرطوم.
رابعا : قررت اللجنة بان تلعب مباريات سنترليق البقاء او الهبوط من الممتاز علي النحو التالي:
28/11/2017م رابع الدوري العام وخامس عشر الدوري الممتاز.
30/11/2017م خامس عشر الدوري الممتاز ورابع الدوري العام.
خامسا : قررت اللجنة عقد إجتماع يوم الإثنين الموافق السادس من نوفمبر 2017م الجاري للنظر في الشكاوي المقدمة من اندية الدرجة الممتازة واندية الدوري العام.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاهلي شندي يحتج على نقل مباراته ضد المريخ للخرطوم

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
احتج الاهلي شندي على نقل مباراته ضد المريخ الى الخرطوم وحسب متابعات كفرووتر ان الاهلي سيرسل مندوبا خلال الساعات المقبلة للجلوس مع الاتحاد عبر لجنته المنظمة لمعرفة اسباب ما حدث خاصة ان القرعة هي من اختارت شندي بعكس ما كان في السابق وحسب قانون الكاس وهو لعب نصف النهائي في الخرطوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* محمد موسى يختبر بدلاء المريخ أمام الزومة عصر اليوم




يؤدي فريق الكرة الأول بنادي المريخ مباراة ودية عصر اليوم على ملعبه بأمدرمان.. أمام الزومة الخرطوم تأتي اعداد الفريق لمباراتيه بالدوري السوداني الممتاز بمدينة نيالا أمام الوادي نيالا ومريخ البحير وكان الجهاز الفني للفريق بقيادة كابتن محمد موسى قد طالب بتوفير تجربة ودية اعدادية لتجهيز الفريق وتجريب العناصر البعيدة من المشاركات الرسمية كخالد النعسان، علاء الدين يوسف والكابتن راجي عبد العاطي، وسيشرك محمد موسى في التجربة كذلك اللاعبين البدلاء والعناصر التي لم تشارك مع الفريق في الفترة الماضية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ثلاث مباريات نارية عصر اليوم في بطولة التاهيلي

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 تجري اليوم ثلاث مباريات ساخنة في ساحة الدوري التأهيلي لبطولة الدوري الممتاز حيث يستضيف ودهاشم سنار فريق النضال النهود ويكفي التعادل النضال للعبور الى المرحلة المقبلة حيث له 9 نقاط فيما لودهاشم 5 نقاط ومباراة معلقة امام الميرغني وفي مروي يلتقي الاهلي بالشمالية وبالدمازين يلتقي الميرغني 4 نقاط بفريق الدفاع الدمازين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ الفاشر يستضيف مريخ نيالا في الممتاز

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
يستضيف المريخ الفاشر عصر اليوم بالنقعة فريق مريخ نيالا في الجولة الـــــــــــــــ(30) لبطولة الدوري الممتاز لمريخ نيالا 30 نقطة ولمريخ الفاشر 21 نقطة 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مريخا الفاشر ونيالا في مواجهة مثيرة بالنقعة عصر اليوم

تقام مباراة واحدة عصر اليوم بملعب النقعة بالفاشر لحساب الجولة “30” لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز حيث يحل مريخ نيالا “27” نقطة ضيفا على مريخ الفاشر “24” نقطة في لقاء هام لكل طرف حيث يخطط أصحاب الأرض للإنقضاض على النقاط الثلاث فيما يستهدف الضيوف أيضا تقديم عرض قوي في اللقاء ومواصلة الزحف إلى بر الأمان في روليت الترتيب ويقبع الفريقان في منطقة الخطر في الروليت وهو مايزيد من أهمية وصعوبة اللقاء على كليهما وكان مريخ الفاشر فاز على الوادي في الجولة السابقة بالنقعة فيما تعادل مريخ نيالا مع الأهلي مدني سلبيا بمدني.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاهلي مدني يهزم الوادي بهدف مايكل

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
حقق الاهلي مدني فوزا غاليا على الوادي نيالا بهدف احرزه اللاعب مايكل في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر امس بمدني ليرتفع بنقاطه الى 24 نقطة في المركز قبل الاخير وتجمد الوادي في 39 نقطة 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* السودان يشارك في بطولة سيكافا للمنتخبات

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
وافق الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم على المشاركة في بطولة سيكافا للمنتخبات وقرر السلطان حسن برقو تجميع المنتخب وضرورة السفر الى كينيا في الثاني والعشرين من الشهر الجاري على ان يقوم المنتخب باداء اول مبارياته في الرابع والعشرين منه 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"النتائج الكبيرة" هواية محمد موسى المفضلة



السودان- بدر الدين بخيت


فاز المريخ، الثلاثاء (6-0) على الوافد الجديد تريعة البجا، وذلك ضمن الأسبوع 29 من مسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.

وهذه أكبر نتيجة فوز يحققها فريق بالدور الثاني، ولم تكن النتيجة الكبيرة الأولى لمدرب المريخ الشاب والجديد محمد موسى، فقد تميز سجله بشكل لافت.

بدأت قصة المدرب محمد موسى مع النتائج الكبيرة، بأول فوز عريض على فريق قوي هذا الموسم، وهو الأهلي الخرطوم، حين فاز عليه (5-0) في مباراة مؤجلة من الدور الثاني.

ثم فاز على الرابطة كوستي برباعية نظيفة في الأسبوع 25، وقبلها بنتيجة (4-1) على الشرطة، حتى جاء الفوز الكبير والأخير بنصف دستة على الوافد الجديد البجا.

وكانت آخر 3 مباريات تمثل قمة السجل الجيد لموسى، الذي حقق الفوز على 3 فرق كبيرة وتحتل ترتيبا متقدما يؤهل للعب ببطولة الكونفيدرالية.

وفاز المريخ خارج ملعبه على كل العنيد الهلال كادقلي (2-0)، ثم مباشرة على الشرس الهلال الأبيض (2-1)، وأكملها بفوز باهر على فريق كبير هو الثالث بالسودان خلال آخر 6 سنوات، وهو الأهلي شندي بنتيجة (3-1).

أكد محمد موسى بهذا السجل أنه مدرب رغم صغر سنه يملك خبرة اللاعب الدولي السابق، الذي نجح بسرعة في الاستفادة من كل تفاصيل المباريات التي خاضها كلاعب بالمريخ والمنتخبات السودانية المختلفة، وأضفى عليها ما نهله من في مجال التدريب الذي دخله رسميا قبل موسمين فقط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي مدني يتخطى عقبة حي الوادي نيالا


السودان- بدر الدين بخيت




حقق  أهلي مدني، فوزًا مهمًا، امس الخميس، على حساب ضيفه حي الوادي نيالا،  بنتيجة 1-0، ضمن مباريات الأسبوع الـ 29 من عمر الدوري السوداني.

أحرز  عابدين، هدف أهلي مدني، ليلحق بذلك الخسارة الثانية على التوالي،  لحي الوادي نيالا، الذي خسر في الجولة السابقة، بثلاثية، من متذيل الترتيب  المريخ الفاشر.

وارتفع رصيد أهلي مدني، بعد الفوز الثمين اليوم، إلى 24 نقطة.


وتشهد  مباريات الأسبوع الـ 29، مواجهة المريخ الفاشر مع ضيفه المريخ نيالا، في  واحدة من المباريات الفاصلة، التي تجبر طرفيها على الفوز، لتجنب مشكلة  الهبوط المباشر.ويحتل المريخ الفاشر، المركز الـ 18 برصيد 21 نقطة، أما المريخ نيالا يدخل اللقاء وفي جعبته 28 نقطة.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â–  عناوين الاخبار الرياضية العالمية والعربية  :

* "كابوس ويمبلي" يتصدر العناوين العالمية : الصحف الاسبانية تقسو على الريال وتؤكد : "حان وقت مراجعة الوضع"
* كريستيانو يفجرها : لن اجدد مع ريال مدريد
* ميسي يتوقع استبدال رونالدو بالغادر..!!
* مفاجأة .. نيمار يمتلك اتفاقا "مبدئياً" يسمح له بالانتقال إلى ريال مدريد
* سيرجي روبيرتو يغيب عن برشلونة 4 أسابيع
* ميلان يواصل نتائجه السلبية أمام آيك أثينا
* ليون يلقي بإيفرتون خارج الدوري الأوروبي
* تعادل أرسنال يؤهله إلى دور ال32 باليوروبا ليج
* النيران الصديقة تمنح لاتسيو فوزًا قاتلًا أمام نيس
* ريال سوسييداد يسحق سكوبييه بثلاثية نظيفة
* بيلباو ينعش آماله بفوز صعب على أوسترسوند
* ستيوا بوخارست يتعادل مع هبوعيل بئر السبع
* تهور إيفرا يسقط مارسيليا أمام فيتوريا في الدوري الأوروبي
* براجا يجبر لودوجوريتس على التعادل في الدوري الأوروبي
* دينامو كييف يُكرم ضيافة يانج بويز بهدف نظيف
* فياريال ينفرد بصدارة مجموعته في الدوري الأوروبي
* رسميًا.. إقامة كلاسيكو اسبانيا الذهاب في الليجا ظهر السبت الموافق 23 ديسمبر
* زيدان يقرّ بأزمة في غرفة تبديل الملابس بعد سقوطه ضد توتنهام هوتسبير
* برشلونة ينتقد الملاحقة القضائية لوزراء كتالونيا السابقين
* ميسي يقود كتيبة الأرجنتين أمام روسيا ونيجيريا
* كوكو مارتينا لاعب إيفرتون يتعرض لإصابة قوية أمام ليون
* الشكوك تحوم حول مشاركة فيليبي لويس أمام لاكورونيا
* كريستيانو رونالدو يراهن على النهاية.. وراموس يتعهد بالعودة
* ميسي يتبرع بتعويض قضيته لمنظمة خيرية
* نيمار وإيمري يتجاهلان بعضهما في تدريبات سان جيرمان
* يويفا يحقق في أحداث مباراة أولمبياكوس وبرشلونة
* ديشامب: مبابي تحت ضغط شديد
* مدرب بلجيكا: فيلايني وكورتوا تعرضا للظلم
* مودريتش: توتنهام يستحق الفوز بجدارة
* دروجبا وتوريه ضمن خطط كوت ديفوار لمواجهة المغرب
* وفاة لاعب بأزمة قلبية مفاجئة في بلجيكا
* النصر يسقط أمام الوصل في الدوري الإماراتي
* التعادل يحسم مواجهة دبا الفجيرة وحتا بالدوري الإماراتي
* السد يتجاوز عقبة الأهلي في الدوري القطري
* العربي ينتزع انتصاره الأول بالدوري الكويتي على حساب النصر

‏-----

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â–  مفكرة الْيَوْمَ :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 28 :

* مريخ الفاشر (-- : --) مريخ نيالا الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

...................................

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 11 :

* ريال بيتيس (-- : --) خيتافي الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 3

...................................

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 11 :

* آينتراخت فرانكفورت (-- : --) فيردر بريمن الساعة : 21:30 .. القناة : beIN HD 5

...................................

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 12 :

* رين (-- : --) بوردو الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 6

...................................

â—„ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 8 :

* الرجاء (-- : --) طنطا الساعة : 14:45.. القناة : النيل للرياضة

* الزمالك (-- : --) بتروجيت الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة

..................................................  ....................

âœ” â–  نتائج مباريات الامس :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 28 :

* أهلي مدني (1 : 0) حي الوادي

...................................

â—„ الدوري الأوروبي - المجموعات :

* سلافيا براغ - التشيك (0 : 2) فياريال - أسبانيا
* لوكوموتيف - روسيا (1 : 2) شيريف - مولدوفا
* كوبنهاجن - الدانمارك (3 : 0) زلين - التشيك
* آيك أثينا - اليونان (0 : 0) ميلان - إيطاليا
* رييكا - كرواتيا (1 : 4) اوستريا فيينا - النمسا
* رازجراد - بلغاريا (1 : 1) سبورتينغ براغا - البرتغال
* باشاك شهير - تركيا (1 : 1) هوفنهايم - ألمانيا
* ليون - فرنسا (3 : 0) إيفرتون - إنجلترا
* ابولون - قبرص (1 : 1) أتلانتا - إيطاليا
* بارتيزان بلجراد - صربيا (2 : 0) سكينديربيو - ألبانيا
* يونج بويز - سويسرا (0 : 1) دينامو كييف - أوكرانيا
* فيتوريا - البرتغال (1 : 0) مارسيليا - فرنسا
* ريد بول - النمسا (0 : 0) قونيا سبور - تركيا
* روزنبورغ - النرويج (1 : 1) زينيت سانت بطرسبرغ - روسيا
* ريال سوسييداد - أسبانيا (3 : 0) فاردار - مقدونيا
* لاتسيو - إيطاليا (1 : 0) نيس - فرنسا
* فيتيسه - هولندا (0 : 2) زولت وارجم - بلجيكا
* أتلتيك بيلباو - أسبانيا (1 : 0) اوسترسوند - السويد
* هيرتا برلين - ألمانيا (2 : 0) زوريا لوهانسك - أوكرانيا
* فيكتوريا بلزن - التشيك (4 : 0) لوغانو - سويسرا
* آرسنال - إنجلترا (0 : 0) سرفينا زفيزدا - صربيا
* كولن - ألمانيا (5 : 2) باتي - روسيا البيضاء

...................................

â—„ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 8 :

* المقاولون العرب (1 : 1) الداخلية

* الاسماعيلي (1 : 1) انبي

..................................................  ....................


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â–  عناوين الرياضية بالصحف السياسية :

* الهلال يؤدي المناورة الرئيسية لـ "التبلدية" تحت أنظار الكاردينال
* الجهاز الفني للهلال يطمئن على جاهزية عناصره بمران خفيف مساء الْيَوْمَ
* ماكسيم: عودتي لحماية عرين الهلال في يد الجهاز الفني
* أهلي مدني يتخطى عقبة حي الوادي نيالا في الدوري الممتاز
* اللجنة المنظمة باتحاد الكرة تعقد اجتماعها الاول وتصدر عددا من القرارات
* اللجنة يبرمج مباريات دور الاربعة لمنافسة كاس السودان : الهلال وهلال الأبيض 28 نوفمبر ، والمريخ الاهلي شندي 28 نوفمبر
* المباراة النهائية لكأس السودان يوم 30 من نوفمبر 2017م بإستاد الخرطوم
* الاتحاد يقرر تعديل مباريات الاسابيع من الخامس عشر وحتي الأسبوع الثامن عشر
* الاتحاد يوقف نشاط بهاء الدين محمد عبد الله حارس مرمي نادي ود هاشم سنار
* اللجنة العليا لمنتخبات النازحين تحتفل بصعود كوبر للدوري الممتاز
* تأهيل بنيات الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم والعمل في البرج الاستثماري
* نمر نائبا لرئيس اللجنة المالية والإستثمار والتلفزة الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم
* دعوة الجمعية العمومية لاتحاد كرة القدم للانعقاد فى الحادي عشر من نوفمبر
* إستقالة خمسة من أعضاء إتحاد الكرة بالأبيض
* مدرب الشمالية الدامر: أهلي مروي يستحق الصعود للممتاز
* المريخ يهزم بري بثنائية في دوري الشباب
* تريعة البجا يجدد الثقة في المدرب حسن ماتش
* ابراهومة: الشغيل لاعب كبير ويستحق التواجد ضمن قائمة الأفضل أفريقياً
* محاولات لإقناع رئيس إتحاد بورتسودان بالتراجع عن الإستقالة
* الدناقلة يفوز على الوحدة الكريبة في سنترليق الدرجة الثانية ليحسم لصعود للدرجة الثانية
* القلعة تقترب من الصعود في مدينة شندي
* هلال نيالا يحسم لقب دوري الدرجة الأولي
* إيقاف نادي الشباب بورتسودان لمدة عام بسبب أحداث مباراته امام التلال
* رابطة وسط بورتسودان يقرر شطب لاعب الشباب ياسر هاشم وإيقاف سكرتير التلال محمد علي عن العمل الرياضي

‏----

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في حضور قادة المجلس
وكالة الظل الافريقي تكرم المهندس

أقام رجل الأعمال المريخي وصاحب وكالة الظل للسفر والسياحة محمد الوليد حفل تكريم على شرف مدرب المريخ الكابتن محمد موسى بحضور عدد من الفئات على رأسها مجلس الإدارة ممثلا في القيادي بلجنة الكرة عمر محمد عبدالله بالاضافة الى عدد من الإعلاميين وعدد من محبي الزعيم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„ فارياس يصل الأحد لإكمال الاتفاق مع الهلال



من المنتظر ان يصل الخرطوم صباح يوم بعد غد الأحد، المدرب البرازيلي "سيرجيو فارياس" لإكمال التفاوض مع نادي الهلال لإدارة الفريق الاول لكرة القدم، خلال الموسم التنافسي الجديد لعام 2018 ، وتفيد متابعات "صفحة الهلال" ان المُدرب أبدى موافقته المبدئية على تدريب الازرق على أن يكون الاتفاق النهائي في خلال الفترة المقبلة عقب استماع الطرفين لإفادات الآخر ومعرفة تفاصيل التعاقد والإتفاق عليها كاملاً بين الطرفين.
ويبلغ فارياس من العمر 50 عامًا، ويمتاز بقوة الشخصية ويجيد قراءة الملعب والتصرف في المواقف الصعبة أثناء المباراة.
سيرته تقتصر على العمل كمدرب للفئات العمرية , والبداية الحقيقية له كمدير للجهاز الفني كانت في عام 2004 مع فريق يونايو باربنسي البرازيلي الذي حقق معه دوري الدرجة الثالثة , والبداية الفعلية له كمدرب كانت في عام 2005 مع فريق بوهانج الكوري الجنوبي وحقق مع العديد من الألقاب وكان أبرزها الفوز بدوري أبطال آسيا لعام 2009 م .
تولى فارياس تدريب أندية أهلي جدة السعودي والوصل الإماراتي، ودرب فريق جوانزو الصيني، ويقود حاليًا فريق سوفونبوري التايلندي.

> إنجازات المدرب :

· في عام 1997 م .. فاز مع منتخب البرازيلي ( تحت سن 17 عام ) ببطولة كأس العالم والتي أقيمت في مصر

· في عام 2000 م .. فاز مع منتخب البرازيلي ( تحت سن 17 عام ) ببطولة أمريكا الجنوبية

· في عام 2004 م .. فاز مع فريق Uniأ£o Barbarense ببطولة دوري الدرجة الثالثة البرازيلي

· في عام 2004 تحصل على جائزة رابع أفضل مدرب في البرازيل

· في عام 2007 م .. فاز مع فريق بوهانج الكوري الجنوبي ببطولة الدوري

· في عام 2007 م .. تحصل على جائزة أفضل مدرب في الدوري الكوري الجنوبي

· في عام 2008 م .. فاز مع فريق بوهانج الكوري الجنوبي ببطولة كأس الاتحاد الكوري

· في عام 2009 م .. فاز مع فريق بوهانج الكوري الجنوبي ببطولة كأس رابطة الأندية المحترفة

في عام 2009 م .. فاز مع فريق بوهانج الكوري الجنوبي ببطولة دوري أبطال آسيا
وتأهل معه إلى نهائيات كأس العالم للأندية في أبو ظبي وحقق الفريق المركز الثالث .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاتحاد يبرمج مباريات دور الأربعة لكأس السودان

 راجعت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، متبقي مباريات الدورة الثانية لبطولة الدوري الممتاز لموسم 2017م وقررت تعديل مباريات الاسابيع من الخامس عشر وحتي الأسبوع الثامن عشر ، و قررت اللجنة برمجة مباريات دور الاربعة لمنافسة كاس السودان لتكون علي النحو التالي:
28/11/2017م الهلال الخرطوم والهلال الأبيض بإستاد الهلال.
28/11/2017م المريخ الخرطوم والأهلي شندي بإستاد الخرطوم.
علي ان تلعب المباراة النهائية يوم الثلاثين من نوفمبر 2017م بإستاد الخرطوم. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يكسب أولى مباريات دور الـ8.. ويتفوق على بري بثنائية

كسب فريق المريخ للشباب أولى مباريات دور الثمانية من منافسات دوري الشباب لأندية الممتاز والدرجة الأولى بولاية الخرطوم.. وتفوق على منافسه بُرّي بهدفين مقابل هدف بواقع هدف في كل شوط، وأحرز الهدف الأول للمباراة نجم خط الوسط رمّاح نجم فيما احرز الهدف الثاني سفيان.
هذا وقد اعتبر الكابتن بدر الدين بخيت، مدرب فيرق الكرة للشباب بنادي المريخ، ان نتيجة اليوم تعتبر بداية مميزة لهم وقال: كسبنا النقاط الثلاث الأولى، وهي بداية ممتازة وتمنح الدافع المعنوي للاعبين.. وواصل بدر الدين بخيت الحديث: الفوز بهدفين وتحقيق الانتصار المقرون بالأداء الجيّد والالتزام الكبير من قبل عناصر الفريق هي مكاسب لقاء اليوم أمام منافس قوي كفريق بري.
وسيواجه فريق الشباب منافسه الموردة في الجولة المقبلة المتوقع قيامها احد يومي الاثنين أو الثلاثاء من الاسبوع المقبل.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خاص|:|ديربي سبورت :الخرطوم


ظهرت بوادر ازمة يفجرها نادي الهلال بين فريق حي الوادي نيالا واهلي شندي بعدما طلب الهلال خدمات اللاعب ممادو الامين المنتهية اعارته للمريخ من حي الوادي نيالا، وحسب متابعات ديربي سبورت كان الأهلي شندي قد سجل اللاعب الايفواري الاصل)سوداني بالتجنس( لصالح حي الوادي مع وجود بند في العقد الداخلي بين الناديين يسمح بعودة اللاعب الايفواري لصفوف النمور متى ما شاءت ادارة النمور ذلك، الا أن طلب نادي الهلال له ونيله موافقة مبدئية من ادارة الوادي نيالا يشعل الازمة من جديد، سيماأن اللاعب تألق بشكل لافت مع المريخ في الفترة الاخيره مما جعل انصار المريخ حسب رصد ديربي سبورت يطالبون بتمديد إعارة اللاعب او شراء كرته رسميا لصفوف الاحمر.مصادر ديربي تؤكد بأن الموافقة المبدئية من ادارة الوادي للهلال بسبب تصفية الحسابات من رعاة الوادي مع ادارة الاحمر على خلفية الانتخابات الاخيره فيما حال اكتملت الصفقة ستمثل ضربة مزدوجه لفريقي المريخ والاهلي شندي على حد سواء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمضان عجب عودة للتهديف




واصل جوكر المريخ و نجم وسطه رمضان عجب رحلة التالق والاجادة واكد مجددا انه استعاد اراضيه المفقودة كاملة وعادة لسكة الابداع والتميز من الباب الكبير بعد ان قدما مردودا مميزا في مباراة التريعة مثل امتدادا لرحلة عودته لسابق عهده التي بدات منذ مباراة هلال كادوقلي .
عجب بدا المباراة في الوسط الايمن ووقتها المريخ كان يلعب بتنظيم ظ¤-ظ¤-ظ¢ ونجح في اداء المطلوب منه بكفاءة عالية واجاد الادوار الدفاعية الهجومية .
وفي الحصة الثانية لعب عجب كلاعب ارتكاز ثابت بعد خروج امير كمال واجاد رمضان ايضا تنظيم اللعب .
وتوج عجب تالقه وظهوره المميز بتسجيله الهدف السادس من ضربة ثابتة نفذها بطريقة رائعة وبديعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﺑﺎﻻﺣﺪ

ﺗﻘﺮﺭ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻐﺎﺩﺭ  ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﺑﺎﻻﺣﺪ ﺑﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﻣﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺨﺰﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﻕ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ  ﻭﺳﻴﻠﺤﻖ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻻﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﻭﺳﻴﺆﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻭﻝ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻱ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺱ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يسلم باسكال عشرة الف دولار
 ويسلم اللاعبين حافز الفوز ويصرف رواتب الموظفين 
 .
 حرص مجلس إدارة المريخ على تقديم المزيد من التطمينات لنجوم الفرقة  الحمراء بقدرته على الوفاء بكل الالتزامات لنجوم الفرقة الحمراء بقدرته على  الوفاء بكل الالتزامات المالية حيث سلم المجلس اللاعبين حافز الفوز على  تريعة البجا وظل المجلس ملتزما بكل حوافز مباريات الدوري الممتاز.
 وكذلك عمل المجلس على حل مشكلة الايفواري باسكال الذي لم يتسلم رواتبه لعدة أشهر حيث سلم المجلس باسكال مبلغ عشرة الف دولار على أن يتسلم بقية مستحقاته في غضون الايام القادمة .
 وكذلك تحرك المجلس من أجل توفير شقق جديدة وبمواصفات خاصة للمحترفين الاجانب وقام بتسليمهم شقق جديدة بمواصفات عالية.
 الى جانب شقة في اركويت بمواصفات مميزة جدا للاعبين الوطنيين من خارج العاصمة .
 وحرص المجلس على تسليم اللاعبين والموظفين رواتبهم أمس واكد استعداده للصرف بسخاء على فريق الكرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خلال حفل تكريمه
المدير الفني : وجدت دعما وحبا منقطع النظير في المريخ




أكد الكابتن محمد موسى عن بالغ تقديره وكل احترامه الى جميع أسرة نادي المريخ شاكرا رجل الأعمال محمد الوليد على تكريمه وقال إن هذا يعد امتدادا لمسلسل الدعم الكبير الذي وجده من كل محبي نادي المريخ واضاف أن الانتصارات التي تحققت لعب فيها لاعبو الفريق الدور الاول .
وعاد المهندس بذاكرته الى الوراء وشكر مجلس الوالي على الثقه التي منحها لشخصه .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاحمر يتدرب بقوة استعدادا لرحلة نيالا وغياب الثلاثي

عاد فريق الكرة بالمريخ صباح أمس لمزاولة نشاطه عقب الراحة السلبية التي حصل عليها اللاعبون وبداء الاحمر بذلك تحضيراته لمباراته المرتقبه أمام حي الوادي نيالا المقرر لها السادس من نوفمبر بملعب نيالا وشارك في التدريب جميع اللاعبين عدا الثلاثي علاءالدين يوسف وباسكال والسكاني الصاوي
واشتمل المران على العديد من التدريبات المتنوعه التي ركز خلالها الجهاز الفني على تمارين اللياقة البدنية والتكتيكية التي ينوي الاعتماد عليها في لقاء حي الوادي.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يكسب أولى مباريات دور الـ8.. ويتفوق على بري بثنائية

 خاص : الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ
 متابعة : أحمد دراج
 كسب فريق المريخ للشباب أولى مباريات دور الثمانية من منافسات دوري الشباب لأندية الممتاز والدرجة الأولى بولاية الخرطوم.
  حيث تفوق على منافسه بُرّي بهدفين مقابل هدف بواقع هدف في كل شوط، وأحرز  الهدف الأول للمباراة نجم خط الوسط رمّاح نجم فيما احرز الهدف الثاني  سفيان.
 هذا وقد اعتبر الكابتن بدر الدين بخيت، مدرب فيرق الكرة  للشباب بنادي لمريخ، ان نتيجة اليوم تعتبر بداية مميزة لهم وقال : كسبنا  النقاط الثلاث الأولى، وهي بداية ممتازة وتمنح الدافع المعنوي للاعبين  وواصل بدر الدين بخيت الحديث : الفوز بهدفين وتحقيق الانتصار المقرون  بالأداء الجيّد والالتزام الكبير من قبل عناصر الفريق هي مكاسب لقاء اليوم  أمام منافس قوي كفريق بري. 
 وسيواجه فريق الشباب منافسه الموردة في الجولة المقبلة المتوقع قيامها احد يومي الاثنين أو الثلاثاء من الاسبوع المقبل.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير سنار تقاطع موقعة ود هاشم سنار والنضال النهود عصر الغد

   اجمع عدد غير قليل من جماهير سنار وسنجة ومعقل الفريق بقرية ود هاشم على  مقاطعة مباراة الفريق غدا الجمعة امام ضيفه النضال  باستاد سنار ضمن  مباريات الجولة الأخيرة من الدوري التأهيلي وتاتي المقاطعة من قبل الجماهير  للتعبير عن الظلم الذي الحاق بالفريق في مباراة الميرغني كسلا في الجولة  الماضية والذي ينتظر عشاق الفريق حتى الآن نتيجة الفصل فيها ويرى كبار  المشجعين ان غياب الجماهير عن المدرجات غدا الجمعة سيكون اداة فاعلة لتوصيل  صوت الجماهير للجنة المنظمة التي اوقفت الحارس بهاء الدين محمد عبدالله  ،بينما يرى البعض الاخر ان تحمل الجماهير المتواجدة في الاستاد لافتات  صريحة تعبر من خلالها عن شجبها للظلم الذي تعرض له ود هاشم سنار في الجولة  الماضية بصورة مهذبة وحضارية دون المساس بمشاعر زيد من الناس .
  وعلى ذات الإطار اداء فريق ود هاشم سنار مباراته المؤجلة في الدوري المحلي  امام الموردة والذي خسرها بهدف بغرض إلحاق الحارس بهاء الدين لمباراة  النضال فيما إصيب في هذه المباراة الحارس البديل الجيلي واستنكرت الجماهير  قرار اللجنة المنظمة الصادر اليوم والذي اوقفت فيه الحارس بهاء الدين دون  النظر في احداث مباراة الميرغني والذي اعتبرته الجماهير استهداف واضح  للفريق وعشاقه.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس اتحاد جبل أولياء رئيساً للجنة الحكام

تم تكوين لجنة الحكام برئاسة عضو المجلس خير السيد عبدالقادر وينوب عنه عضو المجلس بدر الدين المبارك والكابتن عامر عثمان نائباً لرئيس اللجنة وتكليف أعضاء اللجنة الحالية بالاستمرار في عملهم لحين نهاية الموسم وتطرق الاجتماع للجان العدلية وقرر المجلس دعوة الجمعية العمومية لاجتماع غير عادي يوم الحادي عشر من نوفمبر الجاري لانتخاب (الأجهزة العدلية) لجان الانضابط والاستئنافات والأخلاقيات وقرر المجلس تكليف نائب الرئيس رئيس اللجنة المالية والتسويق والتلفزة المهندس نصر الدين حميدتي ونائب الرئيس رئيس اللجنة القانونية وشؤون الأعضاء البروف محمد جلال بتولي ملف التلفزة مع التقيد بالعقود الموقعة وتسهيل مهمة القنوات الراغبة في البث حسب ما هو منصوص عليه في عقد البث التلفزيوني كون المجلس لجنة للقيام بإجراءات التسليم والتسلم وجرد الأصول الثابتة والمتحركة من النائب الأول لرئيس الاتحاد اللواء شرطة حقوقي دكتور عامر عبدالرحمن رئيساً وعضوية نصر الدين حميدتي والبروف محمد جلال والدكتور حسن أبو جبل وتكليفهم بكافة المسائل الإجرائية المتعلقة بالتسليم والتسلم والجرد وطلب المجلس من نائب الرئيس رئيس اللجنة المالية والاستثمار والتلفزة تقديم تقرير دوري مالي بالإيرادات والمصروفات وتقديم نظام مالي حسابي جديد وحديث.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يغادر إلى نيالا على دفعتين

ناقش مجلس المريخ في اجتماعه أمس ترتيبات سفر البعثة الحمراء إلى نيالا وأمن على السفر عبر طائرة الخطوط الجوية السودانية، على أن يرأس الدفعة الأولى من البعثة الصادق مادبو أمين مال النادي في حين يرأس الدفعة الثانية طارق سيد المعتصم الأمين العام للمجلس، وقرر المجلس الاهتمام بمباراتي حي الوادي نيالا وفرسان البحير، وتكليف عمر محمد عبدالله وأحمد مختار وخالد أحمد المصطفى بمرافقة البعثة الحمراء لنيالا للتأكيد على وقفة المجلس الصلبة خلف فريق الكرة في التحديات الكبيرة التي تنتظره في نيالا.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يجدد الثقة في الشورى ويكلف المعتصم بملف مجلس الشرف

عقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اجتماعاً مطولاً مساء أمس بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ واستمر الاجتماع لأربع ساعات وتم من خلال الاجتماع الذي ترأسه محمد جعفر قريش نائب الرئيس تكوين اللجان المساعدة وتم تشكيل قطاع المراحل السنية برئاسة طارق سيد المعتصم الأمين العام للنادي، إلى جانب أحمد مختار رئيساً لقطاع العضوية والجماهير، في حين تم إرجاء النقاش حول تسمية القطاع الثقافي والاجتماعي للاجتماع المقبل  والذي سينعقد الثلاثاء بدار النادي بأم درمان، وكذلك قرر المجلس تعيين الكابتن منتصر الزاكي (زيكو) مديراً تنفيذياً لنادي المريخ، وأمن المجلس على تجديد الثقة في مجلس الشورى المريخي بقيادة محمد إلياس محجوب، وكلف المجلس طارق سيد المعتصم الأمين العام للنادي بالإشراف على ملف مجلس الشرف المريخي ورفع تقرير بشأنه في الاجتماع المقبل حتى يدشن مجلس الشرف عمله في أسرع وقت ممكن.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال رئيساً للجنة التسجيلات

تم تكوين لجنة فنية للتسجيلات برئاسة الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى وعدد من قدامى اللاعبين وأسند المجلس رئاسة اللجنة إدارياً لآدم سوداكال رئيس النادي والضباط الثلاثة إلى جانب عمر محمد عبدالله وعلي أسد، مما يعكس الاهتمام الكبير من قبل مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بأمر التسجيلات الشتوية التي يرغب النادي في الاستفادة منها في التعاقد مع عناصر نوعية تستطيع أن تقدم الكثير للمريخ في المرحلة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس اللجنة المنظمة الفاتح باني: سنعمل على حسم كل الشكاوى المعلقة في الممتاز والتأهيلي وفقاً للقانون

امين الجابرياكد الفاتح باني نائب رئيس اتحاد الكرة ورئيس اللجنة المنظمة في أول حديث له بعد تعيينه في هذا المنصب استعدادهم لتصريف النشاط الكروي بصورة مستقرة ودون أي مشاكل، وذلك بانتهاج سياسة الفصل الفوري في الشكاوى المقدمة للجنة، لافتاً الى أن اللجنة ستحدد اليوم موعد الاجتماع الأول بالتشاور مع رئيس الاتحاد ونائب رئيس اللجنة المنظمة، لافتاً الى أن هناك عمل كبير ينتظر اللجنة المنظمة ومهام كبيرة في مقدمتها حسم كل الشكاوى المعلقة في الدوري الممتاز والتأهيلي وفقاً للقانون ودون مجاملة لأي نادٍ، وترك باني الباب مفتوحاً امام الطرف المتضرر ليلجأ الى لجنة الاستئنافات ان شعر ان القرار ينطوي على ظلم واجحاف، واكد باني قدرة اللجنة المنظمة على اداء واجباتها بتجرد تام من كل انتماء وتطبيق القانون دون مجاملة لأي طرف، مشيرا الى أن اللجنة لا تنتمي لأي نادٍ وستؤدي عملها بدرجة عالية من الحيادة والنزاهة، ورأى باني ان وصف اللجنة المنظمة بأنها هلالية التكوين امر غير مقبول، لأن الشخصيات التي تعمل في هذه اللجنة عرفت بالحياد والنزاهة، والابتعاد عن التعصب الأعمى، مشيراً الى أن هذه اللجنة تضم خبرات نوعية، وكفاءات مرموقة، مثل فتحي ابراهيم عيسى والدكتور سامي فتح الرحمن، وتعهد باني أن تبذل اللجنة المنظمة قصارى جهدها حتى تتمكن من اداء واجباتها على اكمل وجه، لأن انسياب العمل في هذه اللجنة بصورة جيدة يعني الفصل في كل المشاكل، واغلاق كل الأبواب التي تؤدي الى الأزمات، وشدد باني على اهمية انهاء الموسم الكروي في الموعد المحدد خواتيم الشهر الحالي، لأن الأمر يرتبط بالمشاركات الأفريقية لأنديتنا بعد ان حدد الكاف الثلاثين من هذا الشهر كآخر موعد لتسمية الفرق المشاركة في بطولاته.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(موقع المريخ اليوم) تهنئ وتبارك وتوزع رقاع دعوة العريس الصفوة (حافظ الذين) 

 خاص : موقع المريخ اليوم
 زينة البنات يالسمحة انا جايك عريس .. 
 بي كتب الكتاب يالملكة مهرك ما رخيص ..
 عارفك جميلة وزايده في البنوت حلا ..
 المال عليك يا غالية ابدا ما غلا ..
 لكن ظروفنا القاسية كيف بنبدلا ..
 فاضل وحاتك بس نفوسنا ندللا..
 من قلبي دايرك لي شريكة وام عيال ..
 لكنو قربك لي بعيد صعب المنال ..
 يعجبني فيكي لو قلتي انا ما دايرة مال ..
 واصلو العرس بالفاتحة يا ناس ما حلال ..
  (موقع المريخ اليوم) يقدم التهاني والتبريكات للعريس الصفوة (حافظ الذين  مساعد) ويتمنى له حياة زوجية سعيدة وعبر ال(المريخ اليوم) يقدم رقاع الدعوة  للجميع لمشاركته الأفراخ وتناول المرطبات مساء السبت 4 نوفمبر 2017م بدار  نادي المريخ بأمدرمان  .





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اسامة عطا المنان يقدم نفسه مرشحا لانتخابات الخرطوم

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
كشفت  متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة ان الاستاذ اسامة عطا المنان ينوي ترشيح  نفسه في  منصب الرئيس في الانتخابات التي تجري في مقعد الرئيس للاتحاد  المحلي لكرة  القدم لخلافة همت المستقيل ويجدر ذكره ان اسامة كان قد سحب  نفسه من الجولة  الثانية لانتخابات الاتحاد العام لمنصب مسئول الشئون  المالية في مواجهة  حميدتي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضغط المباريات يجبر هندسة على أداء تجربة تحضيرية
خالد أحمد المصطفى: التش يستحق الضجة ولا أخشى عليه من الجرعة الزائدة

مباراتا نيالا مدخل للتتويج بالدرع ..وعندما تملك فريقاً قوياً لا تخشى أحداً

حافظ محمد أحمد

أبدى خالد أحمد المصطفى ثقته التامة في قدرة فريقه على العودة بنقاط مباراتي نيالا أمام حي الوادي والمريخ معترفاً بصعوبة المباراتين لافتاً إلى قوة الفريقين ورغبتهما في التقدم أكثر غير أن خالد المصطفى عاد وأكد أن فريقه قادر على تحقيق الفوز قياساً بالحالة المعنوية والبدنية الجيدة للفريق،

واعتبر خالدونا أن المباراتين أمام ممثلي نيالا تمثلان مدخلاً للتتويج لافتاً إلى أن الفريق الحالي يعد مميزاً بكل المقاييس وشدد خالدونا على ضرورة مضاعفة المجهود مبيناً أن الجدية التي تعامل بها اللاعبون في الفترة الماضية كانت المدخل الأساسي في الفوز.

وتحدث خالد المصطفى عن النجم الموهوب التش ورأى أنه يستحق الضجة والهالة التي تثار حوله مبيناً أنه لا يخشى على اللاعب من الغرور والضغوط لكونه لاعباً واعياً ومدركاً لما يدور حوله مشيراً إلى أن النجم الشاب استفاد بشدة من السلبيات والحديث المتواصل من الجهاز الفني في الفترة الماضية.

واعتبر خالد أن عودة السماني الصاوي تمثل إضافة حقيقية بعد أن تشافى من الإصابة التي تعرض لها في فترة ماضية، معتبراً أن الفريق الحالي يضم لاعبين في غاية التميز ولا فرق بين الأساسيين والبدلاء، مؤكداً أن ضغط المباريات أجبر الجهاز الفني على أداء تجربة تحضيرية لتجهيز عدد من اللاعبين لكون الفترة المقبلة تحتاج لكل اللاعبين مشيراً إلى أن من ينظر لدكة بدلاء المريخ حالياً يعرف جيداً مدى قوة الفريق وقدرته على تحقيق الانتصارات.

وأشار المصطفى إلى أن الفوز في المباريات المتبقية يعني التتويج باللقب معتبراً أن عودة الفريق للبطولة وتحديد مصيره بيده منحتهم دافعاً إضافياً.

مباراتا نيالا مفتاح استعادة درع الدوري

اعتبر خالد أحمد المصطفى أن المباراتين أمام المريخ وحي الوادي نيالا مفتاح التتويج بدرع الدوري مشيراً إلى أن مباريات الولايات تمثل أهمية كبيرة بالنسبة لفريق يبحث عن التتويج باللقب مبدياً احترامه للمثلي المنطقة مشيراً إلى حي الوادي قدم مستويات متميزة هذا الموسم ويجلس حالياً في المناطق الدافئة بعيداً عن شبح الهبوط بل ينافس على المراكز المؤهلة أفريقياً رغم صعوبة مهمته لكون يتأخر عن أندية الصدارة بفارق من النقاط قد يصعب عليه المهمة في تحقيق هدفه بينما يرغب المريخ في تفادي شبح الهبوط وأرى أن الفريق قادر على البقاء ضمن منظومة الممتاز.

المريخ قادر على العودة بالنقاط

وأبدى خالد المصطفى ثقته التامة في قدرة فريقه على العودة بالنقاط الست بمشيئة الله، مؤكداً أن المريخ حالياً في وضع بدني وفني ومعنوي مميز للغاية ويستطيع تحقيق الفوز في أية مباراة حال تواصل الأداء القوي والروح القتالية العالية لافتاً إلى أن الفريق يؤدي في مستويات متميزة للغاية وأقنع جماهيره وهو ما يصعب المهمة لكون كل الأندية ستضع اهتماماً خاصاً بمباريات الفريق.

ثمان مباريات حاسمة

وشدد خالد المصطفى على ضرورة تحقيق الفوز في المباريات المقبلة وقال: أمامنا ثمان مباريات حاسمة ومهمة سبع مؤكدة لكون الفريق سيؤدي مباراة واحدة في كأس السودان في نصف النهائي أمام الأهلي شندي وحال حقق الفوز فسيتأهل ليكون مجموع المباريات ثمان مباريات ،ومضى خالد قائلاً حال حققنا الفوز في كل المباريات إن شاء الله سنحقق درع الدوري ولقب الكأس وهو ما نخطط له.

ضغط كبير وتجربة تحضيرية

ورأى خالد أحمد المصطفى أن ضغط البرمجة وضغط المباريات أجبر الجهاز الفني على تجهيز كل اللاعبين ،وسيؤدي الفريق اليوم تجربة تحضيرية لتجهيز عدد من اللاعبين لكون الفريق يحتاج لكل اللاعبين في الفترة المقبلة وتابع أكثر ما ميز المريخ هذا الموسم عدم تأثر الفريق بالغيابات وذلك بسبب تميز العناصر على مستوى الأساسيين والبدلاء أو بالأحمر لا يوجد لاعب بديل أو أساسي الجميع في مستوى واحد وقادر على تحمل المسؤولية كاملة، وأشار خالد إلى أن المريخ بما يملك من عناصر متميزة يستطيع تجاوز ضغط البرمجة وتحقيق أهدافه بمشيئة الله.

متفائل بتحقيق أفضل النتائج

وأبدى خالد تفاؤله التام بتحقيق فريقه لأفضل النتائج هذا الموسم وقال: على الرغم من صعوبة المباريات وقوتها وضغطها غير أنني متفائل للغاية بتحقيق أفضل النتائج وأرى أن الفريق الحالي للمريخ مميز للغاية وكل فرد فيه يعمل لمصلحة المجموعة الجميع على قلب رجل واحد ورثنا فريقاً متميزاً للغاية قادراً على تقديم مستويات متميزة وهو ما أكده اللاعبون في الفترة الماضية وأعتقد أننا قادرون على المواصلة على ذات النهج.

التش يستحق الضجة والهالة الإعلامية

وتحدث خالد أحمد المصطفى عن النجم الموهوب محمد حامد التش ورأى أن اللاعب يقدم في مستويات مذهلة لكونه لاعباً موهوباً وقادراً على تطوير مستواه وتمنى خالد ألا تؤثر الأضواء المسلطة على اللاعب على مستواه مشيراً إلى أن اللاعب سحب البساط من الجميع وأصبح محط الأنظار غير أنه يستحق قياساً بالمستوى المميز الذي قدمه مشيراً إلى أن اللاعب يعد واحداً من مواهب متفردة ظهرت في سماء الكرة السودانية حالياً، غير أنه ليس وحده فالمريخ ما شاء الله، يملك لاعبين غاية في التميز، والدليل أن بكري المدينة كان محط الأنظار في بداية الموسم وأعقبه السماني الصاوي وأحمد آدم وحالياً التش ،وأرى أن أي لاعب في المريخ قادر على تقديم مستوى مميز قياساً بالموهبة الكبيرة التي تميز عناصر الفريق بلا استثناء.

التش استفاد من عثرة الديربي

ورأى خالد أحمد المصطفى أن التش استفاد بشدة من عدم ظهوره بشكل جيد في قمة الدوري في القسم الأول وقال، الأضواء والضغوط أثرت على اللاعب بشكل كبير ولم يستطع التعامل مع الضغوط التي تعرض لها قبل تلك المباراة غير أنه استفاد سريعاً وعاد ليقدم مستويات مذهلة مؤكداً أن التش بمشيئة الله، سيقدم أفضل مستوى في الديربي المقبل لأنه بات مدركاً تماماً بما يحيط به وأصبح مدركاً لحجم الضغوط التي يتعرض لها ويؤدي بأريحية تامة دون أن يلتفت للإطراء فقط يستفيد من السلبيات.

استفادة قصوى من الجهاز الفني

واعتبر خالد أحمد المصطفى أن التش استفاد بشدة من توجيهات الجهاز الفني والقطاع الرياضي الذي ظل يتحدث معه باستمرار عن ضرورة التركيز في الملعب ومضى ،التش يعلم جيداً أنه متى ما أخفق فسيكون بعيداً عن دائرة الأضواء وهو لاعب واع وفاهم ويتعامل بواقعية مدهشة لذلك لا خوف عليه من الأضواء وإن كنت اتمنى أن تخف تلك الجرعات حتى يستطيع اللاعب تقديم الأفضل لأنه صغير في السن ويملك الكثير وأعتقد أنه يملك الأفضل وسترى الجماهير منه مستويات مذهلة في الفترة المقبلة.

مشاركة السماني يحددها الجهاز الفني

وأشار خالد المصطفى إلى أن السماني الصاوي بات قريباً للغاية من العودة بعد أن أكمل فترة تأهيله ومشاركته يحددها الجهاز الفني بعد أن بات لائقاً للمشاركة ورأى خالد أن اللاعب يمثل إضافة كبيرة لما يمثله من ثقل، معتبراً أن النجم الشاب قدم في فترة ماضية مستويات مبهرة وهو يرغب في العودة القوية بعد أن تعافى من الإصابة التي تعرض لها في الفترة الماضية.

المريخ يملك فريقين

ورأى خالد أن المريخ يملك فريقاً متميزاً للغاية على مستوى المجموعة التي تشارك بينما يجلس على مقاعد البدلاء مجموعة من اللاعبين أصحاب الخبرات الكبيرة ،مشيراً إلى أن وجود لاعبين بوزن علاء الدين يوسف، جمال سالم، راجي عبدالعاطي، علي جعفر، كليتشي أوسنوا وإبراهيم جعفر على مقاعد البدلاء يعني أن الفريق قوة ضاربة ،ولكن كل هذا لا يمنعنا من احترام المنافسين لأنه مدخل للفوز وأي استهتار يعني أن الفريق قريب من الخسارة لذلك أرى أن الجدية التي أدى بها اللاعبون المباريات الماضية كانت سبباً أساسياً في الانتصارات التي تحققت
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺭﺳﻤﻴـــﺎ .. ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺨﺎﻃﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻭﻳﻄﻠﺐ الثنائي

ﺧﺎﻃﺐ مجلس إدارة ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻃﻠﺐ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺧﺪﻣﻪ ﺛﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺣﻤﺰﻩ ﺩﺍﺅﻭﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺳﻴﻒ ﺗﻴﺮﻱ ﻟﻘﻴﺪﻫﻤﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺘﺮﻩ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﺘﻮﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻪ ﻭﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺨﺎﻃﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻪ  ..
....

*

----------

